# modaler Dialog



## Inse60 (18. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

ich versuche einen modalen Dialog zu schreiben komme aber nicht weiter und suche nun hier Hilfe.

Folgendes soll passieren:
- aus einer "commandAction" Funktion soll ein Formular aufgerufen werden
- nach dem beenden des Formulars soll an der Stelle nach dem Formularaufruf weitergearbeitet werden

Eine Schleife im Formular friert das Programm ein, logisch. Dem Formular einen eigenen Thread spendieren geht auch nicht da dann das Hauptprogramm gleich nach dem Formularaufruf weiter läuft.

Wie kann man das lösen?

<fragend> Martin


----------



## XHelp (18. Jul 2010)

den Ablauf in 2 Methoden aufsplitten und mit einem CallBack arbeiten?


----------



## Inse60 (18. Jul 2010)

So mache ich das zur Zeit, finde es aber recht unübersichtlich.

Martin


----------

